# European Vintage Board



## dorki22 (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice oldie, found next to a dumpster
http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/4831/vintageboard.png

And a detail
http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/2503/goldendipfromyugoslavia.png

Can't find any datasheets, probably because the of the comunist pedigree..transparancy wasn't really desirable. But, here it is. Maybe somebody else knows more about it
:roll: :roll: :!: :?:


----------

